
Alexa, tell me how to build a skill - slobodan_
https://medium.com/@slobodan/alexa-tell-me-how-to-build-a-skill-1aefdabc279
======
EADGBE
Nice rundown. Eyeroll at the bitcoin subject but, hey, what should I expect?

The biggest thing I've learned about Alexa Skills developing them is that
people will say things differently (shocker!). So, take time to think through
your intentions and offer many, many, many different implementations of the
same phrase (utterances). This prevents people from getting confused, or
labeling your skill at buggy; when in reality it just wasn't expecting what
they'd say.

~~~
slobodan_
You are right. Skill is all about an interaction design, and the other problem
with Alexa is that you can't catch phrases that Alexa can't parse to intents.

For Bitcoin, I am not into crypto currency, but that skill was done on live
coding session, so I needed something that people like and that I can
integrate really fast.

~~~
EADGBE
Just razing you a bit. Nice tutorial. Node.js/Lambda was my entrance into
Alexa Skills. Which took me down a serverless rabbit hole.

